# DVD-Brenner wird zu CD-ROM-Laufwerk



## Karlzberg (15. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem DVD-Brenner:
Wenn ich wiederbeschreibbare DVD's einlege (auf denen aber natürlich Inhalt vorhanden ist), wird mir mein Brenner nurnoch als CD-ROM-Laufwerk auf dem Arbeitsplatz angezeigt. Ein Zugriff auf das Laufwerk ist dann mit eingelegter DVD+R ebenfalls nicht mehr möglich. 
Bevor dieses Problem auftrat, stellte InCD meine DVD's immer als formatierbar ohne Inhalt dar. Daraufhin hatte ich Nero deinstalliert und ein Firmware-Upgrade auf die aktuellste Version durchgeführt.
Bevor das Probelm mit InCD auftrat, las mein Brenner noch alle DVD's einwandfrei.
Ich habe bestimmt 10 verschiedene DVD+R's getestet, alle mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. 
Mit nicht wiederbeschreibbaren DVD's hatte mein Brenner schon immer manche Schwierigkeiten. 
Erwähnenswert ist vllt. noch, dass auch mein normales DVD-Laufwerk (liest nur nicht wiederbeschreibbare DVD's) Probleme macht. Allerdings nur mit originalen Film-DVD's, egal, ob ausgeliehen, oder gekauft. 

Mein Betriebssystem ist WinXP Pro mit allen aktuellen Patches (also auch SP2). 

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich versuchen könnte, ausser, mein BS neu aufzuspielen?


----------



## ROMMEL91 (22. November 2008)

Wenn du es wirklich wieder Fehlerfrei haben wilst da kommst du nicht drumherum, dass du dein System völlig neu machst.


----------



## Raubkopierer (22. November 2008)

Das neuaufspielen des Systems dürfte relativ wenig bringen. Versuch einmal im Hardwaremanager (Systemsteuerung -> System bzw. Rechtsklick auf den Arbeitsplatz und Eigenschaften -> Hardware -> Gerätemanager) einen neuen Treiber für den Brenner zu installieren, der passend ist. Wenn das nicht hilft fürchte ich, dass das Firmwareupdate das Laufwerk beschädigt hat.


----------

